# BufferedImage blass machen



## manuche (27. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

bei meinem Spiel wird am Ende jeder Runde ein "Screenshot" von der aktuellen Spieleoberfläche erstellt.
Dieser Screenshot dient dann als Hintergrund für ein Label mit Statistiken... Soweit so gut... Ich habe jetzt allderdings das Problem, dass die Farben des Screenshots viel zu satt sind!
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Alphawerte eines BufferedImages zu verändern, sodass das ganze Bild blasser wirkt?
Wenn ja, wo muss ich nachschauen bzw worüber muss ich mich informieren? Ich habe (noch) nichts gefunden...
Vllt weiss ja von euch jemand was dazu!
Greetz


----------



## 0x7F800000 (27. Mrz 2008)

-nimmst das bild
-nimmst garphics von dem bild
-setztst die Farbe z.B. auf new Color(128,128,128,200), die ersten drei komponenten nach deinem geschmack, die letzte irgendwie weniger als 255 damit du irgendetwas siehst, und größer als 0 damit es "blasser" wird.
-zeichnest einen großen rechteck über das ganze bild.
-fertig.


----------



## Marco13 (27. Mrz 2008)

Evtl. würde sogar schon der letzte Schritt reichen   (Müßte man jetzt testen, aber) es könnte schon reichen, über das ganze Bild ein gefülltes Rechteck zu malen - bei dem allerdings die Füllfarbe z.B. "hellgrau mit Alpha 0.5" ist ...


----------



## 0x7F800000 (27. Mrz 2008)

würde ich aber nicht empfehlen.
wenn dieses graue rechteck bei jedem repaint() neugezeichnet werden muss, dauert es jedes mal ewig, weil bei diesen alpha-berechnungen ziemlich viel gerechnet werden muss. D.h. die CPU hat viel zu tun, frisst viel energie und verpestet dadurch unnötig die Umwelt


----------



## Marco13 (27. Mrz 2008)

Ach schitt   natürlich würde man das nicht bei jedem Neuzeichnen machen, sondern nur einmal im Image selbst ...  war vorhin schon halb auf dem Weg nach hause, und dann nicht gesehen, dass du ja genau das beschrieben hast - damnächst andere antworten besser lesen  :###


----------



## manuche (28. Mrz 2008)

Klappt natürlich wunderbar Leute!!!
Vielen Dank! War ja eigentlich nich schwer nur hab ich wohl nicht aufmerksam genug gelesen, dass man bei fillRectangle auch den alpha Wert einstellen kann...


----------

